# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  C# - Extract the Icon Associated with any File on Your System

## WidgetMan

Contained in the zip file are two implementations, in both C# and VB.NET, of an "IconExtractor" class that allows you to obtain the icon associated with any file on your system. The implementation tucks away all the Win32 API stuff into a nice black box. You call the simple "Extract" method and pass it the file name and the desired icon size.

----------

